# Sheetrock Brand "Dust Control" Joint Compound: A Review



## bantling (Aug 24, 2010)

We recently finished a large room with the Sheetrock brand Dust Control Joint Compound and were very disappointed. Yes, the dust doesn't seem to travel as far, I'll give it that, but the compound also seems to dry much softer than standard joint compound, and we are now discovering cracks along the feather edged seams. My husband installed the drywall and he has a good 20 years experience in both new construction and remodeling, and he's never had this happen before. 

We won't be tearing all the drywall back down because it's a large room and we already have hours and hours of work put into it. We'll just have to find a way to disguise the cracks or repair them somehow.

Very, very, upsetting.


----------



## rtoni (Jul 18, 2007)

I used it on my renovation - I am no drywall expert by any stretch, but fwiw, I seem to have a harder time covering the screws (many coats, light sanding, still see some "pop" after priming). Like I said, my drywall skills are not great, but with a bag of sheetrock 90 for the finish coat I seem to get a better result than using just the dust control from tape to finish. Just as much dust with the dust control stuff, although it does seem to fall faster - but maybe that's just my imagination. I find I have to really thin it to get it to a workable state too. Sanding sheetrock 90 vs the dust control stuff seems to leave a better edge too. Again, just a novice but that's my take, fwiw...


----------



## xxPaulCPxx (Dec 2, 2006)

When I tried it for a hallway, I found that my young daughter had an allergic reaction to it. Walking though the hallways with bare feet (she was about 6 then) she started getting a rash all over her body, including the soles of her feet. The rash went away the day after I sealed up the mud with paint.

Just a caution - she was none the worse for wear afterwards.


----------

